# Duo Nano Journal (56k Warning) Updated 12/21/2005



## random_alias (Jun 28, 2005)

Wish they were here.



Looking foward to seeing the directions you take with these little guys...and the equipment you use.

Thanks for posting the pic of the diffuser in the tank. I was wondering how the minis from AquaForest looked in small tanks.


----------



## Marc (Oct 13, 2004)

RA- I like the direction your nano tank is going.

I like the diffuser- but I'm hesitant to keep it in there. I'd rather save room for plants and scape.


----------



## random_alias (Jun 28, 2005)

Yeah, everything looks huge in tanks that small. Gonna be a challenge. Any little object in the tank really distracts because the eye easily takes in everything at once. It isn't like a 4 footer where your focus has to travel to see the diffuser hidden away in the corner. Nanos are a physical impossibilities. They are cubes that don't have corners  Nowhere to hide.

Tom was talking about some cheap superfine airstones that supposedly work really well for Co2 diffusion, better than Co2 discs apparently. They offer them in really small sizes like 1.5" x .5" for $1.70. I might try a couple of those. Dunno if you have to subscribe to view this or not but I'll link his original comments anyway: http://www.barrreport.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1275 .

And this is the link to purchase: http://www.aquaticeco.com/index.cfm/fuseaction/product.detail/iid/9751/cid/2328

If anyone can't read the post, he says he hasn't had the opportunity to test them for long-term performance yet. That's worth noting.


----------



## JBN (Oct 31, 2005)

Ah too bad I couldn't read the article. I've seen those air stones before somewhere and the person was using it for co2 diffusion also. Great little tanks Marc and I can't wait to see it full established roud:


----------



## Marc (Oct 13, 2004)

*Tank #1*

Had some time today to set up one of the tanks.
Substrate is ADA soil and play sand.
I also used some pebbles that were on the floor at HomeDepot :tongue: 








































Some weeping moss from Ian (sfbaaps)


----------



## MercuryShrimp (Sep 10, 2005)

wow looks like a great start  i really like the look of the ADA soil, can't wait to see how it turns out


----------



## mrbelvedere (Nov 15, 2005)

why bother with the CO2 system? it's only 1 gallon. I'm not an expert or anything it just seems unnecessary.


----------



## Marc (Oct 13, 2004)

yeah you are right- it really is unnecessary. Ive decided that's its going to be a low-maintenance tank.


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

cool marc, what did you decide to do for lighting?


----------



## Ibn (Nov 19, 2003)

Looks like a great start, Marc. roud:


----------



## random_alias (Jun 28, 2005)

> I also used so pebbles that were on the floor at HomeDepot


Thief! No wonder the price of pebbles is so high. 


Hey, that looks cool. Gonna be interesting to see how it looks finished. I'm also curious about the lighting you'll use.


----------



## Marc (Oct 13, 2004)

Thanks for the support all!



> Thief! No wonder the price of pebbles is so high.


HAHAH :tongue: 

Not sure what Im going to do for lights yet. I may just get one of those aqualight mini but it wont give me that open top feel. 

Are there alternative clip on lights that are available?

My duo tanks might turn into an uno tank- Ive got to many tanks running in my room right now. :wink:


----------



## random_alias (Jun 28, 2005)

There's the Azoo Galaxiess. Just need to be painted. But I mean they may suit you just fine right out of the box. I'm just willing to do almost anything to keep the top of my tank open. It really is a nice look once it's finished.

I still think it'd be nice to find a really good adjustable PC desk lamp...for less than $100.

How much light are you wanting over each of those?


----------



## Marc (Oct 13, 2004)

The coralife aqualight mini is just about the same price as the Azoo lights you mentioned. I think the coralife is 2X9w. How many wats are the Azoo?
Also how are you liking your lights? I think you have 2 of them over one tank.

I really dont want too much light since I wont be dosing anything. Maybe 9-18 watts over the tank. Does that seem too much?


----------



## random_alias (Jun 28, 2005)

IMO the Azoo really does need to have the reflector and housing painted. The Galaxy uses a 13w bulb and if you are going to paint it the red one can be had for $15. I really like them now that I've "fixed" them. I had one over my 1.3 and two over my 2.5 but I've since reduced the lighting on the 2.5 to just one. If I get another nano, I'll get another Galaxy. 

THe Coralife would be a lot easier since it probably wouldn't need any work done to it. Just mentioning these as a clipon option if that's a real priority for you.

9-18w sounds fine to me.


----------



## supaoopa (Oct 25, 2004)

Nice! roud: I've got two of those things I've been wanting to setup, just no time to do it. Keep it updated! i would love to see the progress overtime with the end setup of equipment. Are you using any type of filter or pump for water circulation or is it just standing water?


----------



## Marc (Oct 13, 2004)

Yeah no filtration. I tried a nano filter and it stired the gravel all up, even on the lowest setting!  

People seem to be doing okay with no filter, i'll see how i do.


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

any updates? i wonder how its looking now....


----------



## melbourne (Sep 20, 2004)

Marc,

If you want to go for the pendant look, I would recommend the Coralife Mini Aqualight. Several folks that have run mini-reefs have used these as pendants, drill holes in the top and screw in eye hooks and hang with a chain. You can swap out the 9w and put in 13w bulbs they will fit. Depending on the bulbs you use you may have to replace the stock ballast though. 

-Mike


----------



## Marc (Oct 13, 2004)

melbourne said:


> Marc,
> 
> If you want to go for the pendant look, I would recommend the Coralife Mini Aqualight. Several folks that have run mini-reefs have used these as pendants, drill holes in the top and screw in eye hooks and hang with a chain. You can swap out the 9w and put in 13w bulbs they will fit. Depending on the bulbs you use you may have to replace the stock ballast though.
> 
> -Mike


Mike- I'll have to look into that, maybe for my other nano.


----------



## Marc (Oct 13, 2004)

*Quick Update 12/21/2005*

I planted some mico swords and some HC I got from Boun.








Here what it looks like from my desk. The light is a 9watt cf bulb. Im using a light tray- people use them to grow herbs and stuff.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

Any updates on this tank Marc?


----------

